# UK road dawg: Atlanta to New Orleans anyone ?



## ziggyluscious (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey all<

Looking for a travel buddy to hitch from Atlanta to New Orleans
about the 2nd week of January 2008.


Ziggyluscious

[email protected]


----------

